
Bytecode Alliance: Building a secure by default, composable future for wasm - bnjbvr
https://bytecodealliance.org/articles/announcing-the-bytecode-alliance
======
JoshTriplett
I'm one of the folks working with this alliance, and I'm incredibly excited
about WebAssembly outside the browser. Happy to answer questions.

Imagine extensions for applications or databases, written in any language you
want, with no ability to exfiltrate data. Imagine supporting a safe plugin API
that isn't just for C and languages that FFI to C, but works natively with
safe datatypes.

